# Turnbuckles - where to buy or how to make?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know where I could get some turnbuckles? I know that Ozark makes the white metal but I'd rather they be brass or a material I could solder.

Or anyone make their own turnbuckles?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember that Trackside Details used to have some turnbuckles in brass. I'm not sure who ended up buying that brand. I think it was Ozark, but don't hold me to that. Anyway, those items are still marketed under the Trackside Details brand. There may be a separate link on Ozark's site. 

Hope this helps, 
David Meashey


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Trackside Details STILL has the brass turnbuckles. #TD-65, package of four for $3.50. They are cored for .045" diameter.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob Hartford has real working turnbuckles with opposite threads - and he includes the brass rod with LH and RH threads. 

http://shop.hartfordproducts.com/product.sc?productId=151&categoryId=40


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure who ended up buying that brand 

The new owner is called Valley Brass but has kept the TD name. Last time I looked the website was still there.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I found a second set of turnbuckles made by Trackside Details-#TD-208 4/$4.00. Their website is still up and I purchase from him frequently. David Sciacca is the owner. Nice guy to work with, always answers e-mails when I have questions about parts and sizes. Promptly fills orders and delivers.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You can also get Trackside Details turnbuckles at Warrior Run Locomotive Works. Clem owns the place, and he's a helluva nice guy to do business with.

* Direct Link to the turnbuckles
*


----------



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

Try a modeles shipyard for parts. I am not sure how they compare for price, Here is an example site from Oz http://www.modelshipyard.com.au/searchResults.asp You would have a shop close to yo home.
These sites are great if you want flat car loads of cargoconsisting of propellers, anchors, cannons, etc
Regards Andrew


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 22 Dec 2010 11:15 AM 
Anyone know where I could get some turnbuckles? I know that Ozark makes the white metal but I'd rather they be brass or a material I could solder.

Or anyone make their own turnbuckles? 


The white metal that Ozark uses in thier castings soft solders very well. I use 50/50 solid wire solder with paste flux. Very slow and gentle heat.


----------

